# In-progress pics of Ho 229B



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Some pics of a Dragon/DML Ho 229B I am building.




























Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sharp!
Here's mine:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ho229nf.html

I've been wanting to do another one and paint it all 76, with large black scallops on the trailing edge - so it looks like a bat at night!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
Your Ho 229B looks great! This kit of the Ho 229 is the best fitting DML kit I have built yet and I will be building one more of them and I plan to paint the next one in overall RLM 76 with a scribble camouflage pattern of RLM 81 and RLM 82.

I like the idea you have for painting your next Ho 229B, after WWII ended the Ho 229 V3 was captured and was described by some American Army Airforce Intelligence personel as a ''twin jet bat plane'' so painting a Ho 229 to resemble a bat seems logical.

Also if there is another Batman movie made the Ho 229 would make a perfect lookng ''Batplane''. 

Agentsmith


----------

